# Homemade table saw



## ashahidan (Dec 1, 2009)

I am thinking of making a 12 " table saw as I couldn't afford to get a commercial one. I can purchase all the parts 
here and assemble a simple saw. I have a rough idea on how to make one.
But do you think it safe to make and use a homemade table saw?

ashahidan


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I think that you could do it. The only thing I would be concerend about, is what you are going to use for the table top.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

I have no doubt it could be done, I've seen shopmade versions of every other kinda tool.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Heh, just happened to be flipping through some back issues of ShopNotes and spotted this….


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've seen a homebuilt table saw in a really old issue of FWW.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I think it's an interesting idea but I think you should be able to buy a used saw for less than what parts will cost you.


----------



## ashahidan (Dec 1, 2009)

Many thanks to:
Aagle1,
I was thinking of using a 3/4 inch plywood for the top. But I think a 1/4 inch ms plate would be a better choice except for the cost.

Jei'son (the picture of the table saw: it scares me ! ) .

Ger21.

a1 Jim:
But Jim, I already have a one horsepower motor ,two bearing blocks , a set of pulleys and a shaft (made by a machine shop). Not much more to buy other than materials for the table legs and the saw top.

Thanks everyone.

ashahidan


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't want to use a home made table saw of any size - let alone a 12"er. I feel quite comfortable using a "commercial" TS, knowing that it's design and construction (as well as some common sense on my part) should let me keep my body parts intact and my blood contained.

I doubt if I would feel that way about a home built version. - lol


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Check this out

http://www.vintageprojects.com/power-tools/table-saw.html 
http://www.vintageprojects.com/power-tools/saw-sander-tilt.html


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

just curious, why a 12" saw? 
would it be expensive to ship one from here to Malaysia?

russv


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

In my opinion, it is possible to make a safe, homemade table saw if you don't include the feature that allows you to change the angle of the blade. You could control the depth of the cut by raising and lowering the table. Without the tilting feature, you are talking about pretty simple machinery. A motor, a belt, some bearings, and a blade in a solid wooden structure.

The number one safety factor is the person using the saw.

For what it is worth - - Many years ago I rigged up a table saw by turning a hand held circular saw upside down and mounting it in a table. It worked. But I had no height or tilt adjustment capabilities.


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

rich,
that's why i was wondering about why a 12" saw before. you can easily build a table to accept a circ. saw. i also did that once. I was able to use the tilt and height adjustment features of the circ. saw on my table. on some cuts, i would take the saw out and use it.

the only issue with this idea, you're not going to get a 12" capacity out of a circ saw.

designing and building your own wouldn't be that hard though. I would mount the table so it can be raised and lowered. i would mount the motor independent and adjust it for the angle adjustments. piece of cake.

I saw on an earlier post a tablesaw where the table top tilted. To me, that's an accident waiting to happen. I don't even like tilting my bandsaw table (but I do sometimes). but a tablesaw top tilted makes controling the wood harder and more dangerous.

russv


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

russv - I agree completely. Many years ago I began with a ShopSmith. I'm still a ShopSmith fan but my number one complaint about them is tilting the table instead of tilting the blade. it is hard (very hard sometimes) to control the wood on a tilted table.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmm, balancing on one foot while pumping w/ the other while keeping a piece of wood tightly pressed to a miter gauge while sliding it down a tilted table towards a spinning blade of death… yep, don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## sambo56 (Feb 24, 2010)

My very first table saw was a circular saw bolted under a 3' x 3' plywood table which straddled two sawhorses.

I used a homemade wooden fence that I just clamped on.

I used it to make kids picnic tables that I sold from the front of my parents lawn when I was about eighteen or so. I sold quite a few.

Man, that's almost 35 years ago.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

The bigger problem I see is the 1 horse motor. My Jet had a 3 horse motor and I would have liked a 5. I don't think a 12 inch blade will work very well on a 1 horse motor.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Now you've got me thinking on this. I've got a brand new motor in the shop. The top could be MDF with laminate on top. If the shaft was made to fit one could use arbors and blades from Shopsmith. Make the miter gauge slot to fit a good miter gauge and then make jigs at various angles to eliminate the need to tilt the blade. The trick will be to get both miter slots exactly parallel to the blade. No need for an insert, just lower the table to make a cut for a no clearance opening. The fence could be just an I beam with a TEE to the table and a pair of clamps. OK, guys jump in here and tell me what I missed.


----------



## ashahidan (Dec 1, 2009)

I sure agree that a home made table is dangerous but if I take all the necessary precautions it could be less dangerous. For that matter any table saw is dangerous if you are not on your guard at all time when you are facing a saw blade spinning at high speed.

20 years or so ago I made a very simple table saw with a 10 inch blade. I was so anxious to use it that I forgot to tighten the lock nut. The blade spun out of the shaft and nearly succeeded in cutting me into two parts if I hadn't the quick reflex to jump out of the way of the angry blade. Twenty years ago I was young then, .impatient and rash.I didn't think of danger very much. Once I climbed up tothe top of a 40 feet tall coconut tree to fix an aerial for my pirate radio transmitter ! 
I abandoned the saw and never thought of making another one until a few months ago. I think a simple saw like what *richgreer*said. If I take care the saw would be safe enough.

*russv* Because I have a 12" blade with me.
Well nothing is expensive when you have money ! I am not ashamed to tell anybody that I am a poor woodworker who is a retired person without a pension. I have to think three ,four and many,many times before I purchase anything because I have to settle all the necessary bills first.( I think I am not alone facing this situation, so it is OK with me)
I know a table saw in USA is cheap in US $ but when I convert it to Malaysian $ it became four times the amount. The freight will kill me and what more, the voltage here is 230 while in USA it is 110. I do not have to pay duty on imported machinery.
Well, *russv* the saw is still in the planning stage. If I am lucky somebody might donate his machine which is idling in his workshop on my 64th birthday or today! And then I can close the file on the project. Ha,ha!! A long shot.
My plan is for a very rudimentary circular saw. The blade can be lowered or raised (I still have not figured out how to do this yet)
May be russv or Thos.Angle can give me some ideas.

Thank you very much for the feed backs.

ashahidan


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

check out the plans that WayneC highlighted. They will work.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Why not look into some Asian brand names that make benchtop table saws like Hitachi, Makita, Ryobi? There should be at least one distributer in your area. The Ryobi BT3000 has a huge following, so you might be able to pick up a used one for a very low price. Also, if you consider that you won't be able to sell your homemade tablesaw for very much if any, a used TS is a much better value if you decide you want to sell it and upgrade.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

ashahidan,

I've built one using a circular saw. I strongly suggest you start there, then decide if you want to do your current plan.

This might help also: 
http://www.jdlohrwood.com/news.htm 
west africa project / 
Third world machine shop


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Just my opinion….....
Why not just make a homemade bomb? It would be just as safe.
I would not want to be near one. A factory saw is scary enough.
Bill


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

ashahidan,

> Why not just make a homemade bomb? It would be just as safe.
> I would not want to be near one. A factory saw is scary enough.

Maybe you should listen to Bill. It sounds like he has first-hand experience building BOTH. And with the bomb, you could cut out circles quicker than anybody.

Rance


----------



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

The only reason I could see needing a 12 inch saw is for thickness of cut. For cuts that thick, a 3 hp motor would be the smallest I would consider. 5 hp would be much better. For a motor that large and stock that big, I think you will struggle to get a saw hefty enough to make it worth the effort.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Spoted this topic while wandering around. Quite interesting debate.

I think you still can use your 12" blade for custom made (factory made) Table Saw. I know a number of small shops in Klang that make table Saw OR Sliding Table Saw tilting or no tilt. In fact they also can make to our specs. I've seen this type of table saw with sliding carriage. Infact I have contacted one of backyard factory a year ago to find out the price. It is in the range of RM1,300 to RM1,700 depending on the motor horse power. If we need the tilting blade, the additional charge is around RM200. If you interested maybe just to have a look at the factory/shop I will search for the address in my PC.

Thanks!


----------



## gmal1 (Mar 9, 2010)

If funds are limited, I recommend getting some good hand tools like a Japanese pull saw, a good plane, and so forth, and make smaller projects. The home-made saw will never cut straight or true, and its dangerous. Kickback happens even with high quality equipment, pawls, an aligned fence, and a guards. Better to stay with hand tools.


----------



## hawke777 (Mar 1, 2010)

The very fact that you are asking if it would be safe is a slight indicator that your confidence level might not be high enough to undertake the task - maybe your youthful indiscretions are coming back to haunt you! If done right there's no reason to think it wouldn't be fine… and I understand about being in Malaysia.

In either case, good luck!


----------



## millmgr (Nov 17, 2009)

Agree with the "bomb" comparison! How about getting a used saw from a tag sale, auction, ebay, craigs list etc? Even if you had to do some repairs, the main components and safe design are there.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

take a look at this site and you will see what can be done 
here is both a TS and a BS among the clever things this guy do

http://woodgears.ca/

Dennis


----------



## MyFathersSon (Apr 30, 2009)

Assuming for sake of argument that ASM has the skill level and basic understanding of the mechanics involved to tackle this project-
On the one hand we have one man - taking his time - paying attention to detail-building one machine; a machine that he will be using so he has a vested interest in its safe functioning.
On the other hand we have a tool put together by an anonymous group of people doing boring repetitive tasks over and over and over-many of whom may not even want to be there-being pushed to meet production quotas - turning out as many pieces as possible as fast as possible-none of whom have anything to gain or lose if one particular saw should fail-
And we are going to AUTOMATICALLY ASSUME that the LATTER is going to ALWAYS be safer?


> ?


??

And remember-if no one had ever looked around and said -hmm-blade - motor - table-maybe I could make that into a tool. We wouldnt even be having this conversation.

I say if you are SURE you have a handle on the mechanics/physics/dangers involved-and you trust your skill level-go for it.


----------



## chipndrill (Apr 16, 2010)

I agreee with a1jim. I think you could buy a used ts cheap. The concern I have is the tillt accuracy not to mention the pullies from motor to arbor.
Chipndrill


----------



## Briggsy (May 2, 2010)

Somebody had to build the very first table saw, and I'm sure it was far from perfect. But today there have been many innovations to teach us how to build one badass machine. I say go for it!


----------



## BriggsLandscape123 (Jun 16, 2010)

We must remember that while we are working we must always remember that safety first implement on ourselves to keep away from accidents. Cape Cod Fence


----------



## Metrotek (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the idea. I'm going to go buy a circular handsaw tomorrow and build one. I'm going to make the height adjust like the old plans only to lift and lower the circular saw and not just an arbor. I'm going to use Melamine/MDF for the table; perhaps cover it with 1/4" aluminum. I don't often tilt my saw so I could perform this function with some sort of fixture/jig.
Fences often have a sacrificial piece of wood, plastic or Melamine covered material so the fence should be no problem at all. My friend/roommate is a fabricator/welder so he can help me with fabricated steel parts.
At least I'll have a table saw once again since the Home Depot and Ryobi aren't going to help me repair/replce the one I have that is broken and being very ill as I am on a very, very low fixed income I can't afford to replace it even if I go without eating. I'm very disapponted with the Home Depot as much as I had spent there.


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

http://www.instructables.com/id/A-Precise-Table-Saw-from-an-Electric-Hand-Saw/ Check out that link. It might give you some ideas as far as building the table and structure. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I think it would be easier to build the Woodgears bandsaw which will do most of what you can do with a tablesaw.

http://woodgears.ca/bandsaw/homemade.html


----------

